# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua mỡ cao tốc

## VanToan234

Như tiêu đề ạ, em có kiếm được con sp cao tốc 50.000rpm nhưng khá cũ, tháo ra vệ sinh tra lại mỡ nhưng không có mỡ cao tốc, xài tạm cái mỡ vòng bi skf thường nhưng chạy bạc đạn khá nóng. Bác nào có mỡ cao tốc để lại em một ít với ạ.

Chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin!

----------

